# Pokemon Black and White Starters revealed.



## Rockman! (May 12, 2010)

http://pokebeach.com/news/0510/corocoro-pokemon-black-white-starters-1.jpg

Also, The main characters are older than ever before; they are not children.


----------



## -Aaron (May 12, 2010)

Oh wow. I think I like these fakes more.


----------



## Wish (May 12, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh wow. I think I like these fakes more.


^

Lmao those real ones are crappy.


----------



## Pear (May 12, 2010)

Eww.
The one thing I like is the older main characters. It annoyed me before how you were 10 years old. XD


----------



## «Jack» (May 12, 2010)

I liked Travis's fakes better.


----------



## Yokie (May 12, 2010)

I like them...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2010)

I knew the order they would be in. Getting grass.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2010)

The male character is really hot... XD X3


----------



## pielover6 (May 12, 2010)

Dangit, I know why there aren't more diverse skin colors in the Pokemon series but I still want a different colored main character


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Dangit, I know why there aren't more diverse skin colors in the Pokemon series but I still want a different colored main character


Pok


----------



## pielover6 (May 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (May 12, 2010)

Grass = Look's cool
Fire = I love it
Water = Piplup much?

I mean they're Alright, I don't blame Nintendo though I mean most of the ideas are out from the other generations.


----------



## [Nook] (May 12, 2010)

Grass - It's....okay.
Fire - What the hell is that? A donkey rabbit Turtwig thingy?
Water - That's just wrong.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh wow. I think I like these fakes more.


My prediction of them being better than anything Nintendo could come up with was correct 8D


----------



## TigerCrossing (May 12, 2010)

The water one looks like a snowman with clothes.


----------



## SodaDog (May 12, 2010)

Grass - Very Beautiful!
Fire - looks like a rhino?
Water - He looks like an otter but i do not like him.


----------



## Fire_Fist (May 12, 2010)

I like the Grass type one the most, very pretty looking. Wonder what it's based on? :O 

The fire type, like some have said here, it makes me think Turtwig. I see a snout so it's likely to be a fire pig, lol. I thought it looked terrible at first but now I think it's appearance is starting to grow on me, hehe. 

Lastly, the water type one. The most terrible looking out of the three in my opinion. Looks very much like a snowman and an otter fused together. And another thing, is THAT a scallop on it's chest? Because of that, I now think of Pascal whenever I look at it. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

They all look pretty crappy. Here's hoping to the evolutions looking more awesome, I'm leaning towards the Grass one as of now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 12 2010, 10:03:50 AM]Grass - It's....okay.
> Fire - What the hell is that? A donkey rabbit Turtwig thingy?
> Water - That's just wrong.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Fire:




Water:





</div>


----------



## Ciaran (May 12, 2010)

Grass is the best...

Looks like he had a few joints...


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> They all look pretty crappy. Here's hoping to the evolutions looking more awesome, I'm leaning towards the Grass one as of now.


Same. Hopefully the evolutions and non-starter pokemon will be good.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2010)

I like the fire one the most.


----------



## Trundle (May 12, 2010)

Now that right there, is an epic fail.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2010)

The grass is actually kinda cool, but the rest SUCK!

Uh well the water has has potential to have cool evaluations.


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2010)

I like all of them actually.


----------



## Elliot (May 12, 2010)

Thats *censored.3.0*ing ugly.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 12, 2010)

I knew the order of the types the top could have been anything but through the process of elimination I found it was fire, My favorite is the fire pig  and I kinda like them their better then sinnoh... Atleast to me...


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 12, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I like all of them actually.


Rock on Rockman  !!!

So do I


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> I knew the order of the types the top could have been anything but through the process of elimination I found it was fire, My favorite is the fire pig  and I kinda like them their better then sinnoh... Atleast to me...


True, Sinnoh ones were fugly.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

I love them

im choosing the piplup clown


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> I love them
> 
> im choosing the piplup clown


I do believe that's an otter. >.>


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure looks like a piplup Clone/clown too me


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need glasses then.













Similarities are common in pokemon, and these two are obviously different.


----------



## Mr. L (May 12, 2010)

Getting the water one, it looks kinda cute.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2010)

I like the grass one the most so far. We'll see when they show the evolutions.
*prays for more type variations*


----------



## muffun (May 12, 2010)

Something about them makes me love them. I dunno why.

I'm liking the grass one, he's all smug.

B)


----------



## Entei Slider (May 12, 2010)

grass-Meh... still makes me not want a grass tye...
fire-flaming turtwig?
water/ice/W/E-CUUUUUUUUUUTE.
I'm totally getting water this time even though my usual is fire.....


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i do i just have not filled my prescription yet.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

The third one looks like a clown...

These are probably the worse Pokemon I have _ever _seen before.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the feet, eyes, and size don't look the same in ANY way.

 <_< 

But yeah, obviously the texture isn't the same.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 12, 2010)

T_T Why does noone like the water type? (smirk) Ya know what, I've made a decision.... I think that the new water type is the BEST water type starter EVER.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

Still theres Similarities

And i love the water type!!!


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Entei Slider (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have won +2 epic points on the scale mah friend!


----------



## John102 (May 12, 2010)

I'm glad Nintendo is appealing to the older audience by adding the older protagonists.

The female character still looks like she's 10 though....


----------



## Entei Slider (May 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I'm glad Nintendo is appealing to the older audience by adding the older protagonists.
> 
> The female character still looks like she's 10 though....


I think the female look really good *Eff-off perves.....*


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

The female character looks pale...


----------



## Entei Slider (May 12, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> The female character looks pale...


To be fair, all the girls have looked pale in my opinion...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> The third one looks like a clown...
> 
> These are probably the worse Pokemon I have _ever _seen before.


Otters are very playful.
Also which starter are you guys choosing?
Smugleaf
Wotter
or Pignition?


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> The female character looks pale...


This topic is not about how the boy and the girl look.  This topic is about the starters revealed.


----------



## bittermeat (May 12, 2010)

I like the Water-type and the Fire-type.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about ignoring you.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to cry to your mommy too?  Oh no!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good4u


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ikr.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2010)

Starter images (fanmade of course)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





Hope the grass starter looks like this













</div>


----------



## muffun (May 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> The female character still looks like she's 10 though....


Her shorts, nuff said.

I'm thinkin' the Fire one will evolve into a tank, I've been waiting for a tanky Fire type since Gen III.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

@Mega's post

Is it me or does the first image of the blue thing look like the Alice in Wonderland cat things?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## muffun (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> @Mega's post
> 
> Is it me or does the first image of the blue thing look like the Alice in Wonderland cat things?
> 
> ...


I know, I thought it looked too Disney-esque for Pokemon.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Starter images (fanmade of course)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


The blue guy in the first picture looks like he's wearing a hat.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know there was a Torokol. (sp?)


----------



## muffun (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant starters-wise. And Torkoal needs an evolution. D:


----------



## fabiolovessunate (May 12, 2010)

Those things look like *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I misread sorry.  I thought you meant a Pokemon that is a tank, sorry.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://kotaku.com/comment/22948038/</div>

Can't unsee.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a-aha XD

Sexy new female character.


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Mine.

=<


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

>


XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad. never called her and you have the gym leaders. I get the players. She's mine.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

Guys I think that fire pokemon is actually electric.  I also think that piplup ripoff is a ice and flying.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 12, 2010)

WHOA. O_O
I like the sprite of the firepig better, but the drawing of the leafy thing better. :T
I feel like they could've done a lot better with those silhouettes.

The main guy's kinda cute, and the main girl would pretty if her hairstyle didn't look like a fountain coming out of her hat. XD;;


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> WHOA. O_O
> I like the sprite of the firepig better, but the drawing of the leafy thing better. :T
> I feel like they could've done a lot better with those silhouettes.
> 
> The main guy's kinda cute, and the main girl would pretty if her hairstyle didn't look like a fountain coming out of her hat. XD;;


That's hot though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Guys I think that fire pokemon is actually electric.  I also think that piplup ripoff is a ice and flying.


Fire/Electric maybe?

Also Otters don't fly.
Wotter is likely Water/Ice.


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2010)

the Green Gecko thing looks like an up-him self poof.
The pig just looks morbetly obese and fugly
And the Otther thing is basicly Animal Crossing's Pascal ripped off.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 13, 2010)

I usually get the grass type starter, but it looks ridiculous and the fire type looks better imo.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> the Green Gecko thing looks like an up-him self poof.
> The pig just looks morbetly obese and fugly
> And the Otther thing is basicly Animal Crossing's Pascal ripped off.


Makes sense. Since both Pascal and Wotter are Otters.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 13, 2010)

So what tree do you think they'll pick for the professor this time?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So what tree do you think they'll pick for the professor this time?


Let's see...

Oak
Cypress
Elm
Birch
Rowan

I'm calling Maple.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So what tree do you think they'll pick for the professor this time?


Professor Pine.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the hell was Cypress used??


----------



## -Aaron (May 13, 2010)

I call Professor Sequoia.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom, are you thinking of GPX+? 

These are the ones in the games...

Professor Oak of the Kanto region, who studies the relationships between Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entei Slider (May 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Starter images (fanmade of course)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


T_T Why does noone like Mijumaru????
I'll make it feel loved =3 and if I dont like its evolutions, I might just keep it as Mijumaru...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 14, 2010)

I hate all but grass.

I think the male character has a good design, it looks better than a ten year old with white hair or with a weird hat. :X


----------



## Pokeman (May 14, 2010)

there alright, Then again cant wait


----------



## Sky master (May 14, 2010)

i think the grass one needs to be called....cocater
co-cat-er
or trimsler
trim-sul-la

and the fire one....pigmi!
pig-me!
or even
pigare
pig-are

and the water type is a cat...so
aqula!
aqua-la!
or even the best nme in the world!
aquaiona!
aqua-ion-a!

OMG SO COOL AND CUTE POKEMON IM HAVING POKEMON BLACK AND IM HAVING THE GRASS TYPE ZOMG WEIRD STUFF!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 14, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> i think the grass one needs to be called....cocater
> co-cat-er
> or trimsler
> trim-sul-la
> ...


The water one isn't a cat.
It's an otter.


----------



## Jas0n (May 14, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> i think the grass one needs to be called....cocater
> co-cat-er
> or trimsler
> trim-sul-la
> ...


You're back on the forums? Great >_>

All the names you come up with are awful.


----------



## Sky master (May 14, 2010)

OH!
well the names still work!

waait

WHAT DID YOU SAY!?!?!?!?!? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
im going to the nweaty coner
*sits**sits so more....**crys*


----------



## SilentHopes (May 14, 2010)

Grass - Grass Peacock
Fire - Fire Boar/Pig
Water - Blue Otter


I'm going with Grass or Water, depending on the evolutions.

Any idea on the name? /Tye


----------



## muffun (May 14, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Grass - Grass Peacock


How is that a peacock? It's a skink/snake. @_@


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Grass - Grass Peacock
> Fire - Fire Boar/Pig
> Water - Blue Otter
> 
> ...


The grass one isn't a peacock, it's a snake.

And what was the "/Tye" for?


----------



## SilentHopes (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted you to translate. 

And now that I look at it, it looks like a Gecko/Peacock.

I'm not sure if it's a snake, just because (Look behind the fire pig) it has a leaffy tail thing...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 14, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's confirmed it's a grass snake.
It's name is Tsutaja.
Pokabu is the fire pig.
Mijumaru is the water otter.


----------



## SilentHopes (May 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, 3rd evo:

Grass/Poison
Fire
Water/Ice

probably.
_______________________________________________________________

Hey Tye, where did you get the image of the starters for your signature?
The corocoro scan kinda has stuff in the way.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know enough Japanese to tell you the origins of their names, and even if I did, that wouldn't be their English names. But, according to Bulbapedia, the names are derived from the following...

Tsutāja (Grass Snake Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Hey Tye, where did you get the image of the starters for your signature?
> The corocoro scan kinda has stuff in the way.


Bulbapedia. Best source for Pok


----------



## Rockman! (May 14, 2010)

Tsutaja is the best starter ever.


----------



## pielover6 (May 14, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tsutaja is the best starter ever.


No way, Mijumaru all the way.


JK, they all look awesome to me =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 14, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see Mijumaru becoming Water/Ice
But Tsutaja looks more like he'd become Grass/Flying, Grass/Fighting, and maybe even Grass/DRAGON


----------



## Rawburt (May 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see Grass/Dragon, I'd love that, hope Nintendo makes it happen.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if Mijumaru was Water/Ice, Tsutaja wouldn't be too overpowered too.


----------



## [Nook] (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, simply amazing idea.


----------



## NikoKing (May 14, 2010)

I like Pokabu the most, simply because the snake thing is overrated and the sea otter is hated.   .


----------



## [Nook] (May 14, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I like Pokabu the most, simply because the snake thing is overrated and the sea otter is hated.   .


The black and orange Azurill Turtwig donkey rabbit pig thingy?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 14 2010, 08:06:00 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 14, 2010)

I really need to play a Pokemon game sometime.


----------



## pielover6 (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2010)

Forget what I said before. The art works look ugly, but the sprites look cute :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Callie (May 18, 2010)

The grass one reminds of flygon and the fire one reminds me of spoink. I like them but not the water one.


----------



## random guy (May 18, 2010)

I like the grass one the other ones are ok I guess.


----------



## Erica (May 18, 2010)

im getting the water one .
and im gonna be a male character the female is ugly .


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 19, 2010)

I'm gonna get the fire pig, it's cute! The water type looks weird, no offence to those who like him/her, the grass type is another one that I like, so if I get both versions I'd have fire pig on one and grass thing on the other.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 19, 2010)

I think I'll go for the grass or fire starter, they look awesome.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 19, 2010)

I like the new pokemon

the idea for older characters is ok

but the battle pictures look quite rubbish


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> I like the new pokemon
> 
> the idea for older characters is ok
> 
> but the battle pictures look quite rubbish


Have you seen the battles in action?!
http://www.youtube.com/v/ailMef5RiM4
http://www.youtube.com/v/o2QG0Ibob44


----------



## Yokie (May 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiice.  :O


----------



## Erica (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Jrrj15 (May 19, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

>




Whats does this comic have to do with this comic


----------



## //RUN.exe (May 19, 2010)

wotter ftw

haters gonna hate


----------



## 8bit (May 19, 2010)

IMA FIREN MAH HYPER BEAMZ!
| |
| |
| |
| |
| |
:U


----------



## [Nook] (May 19, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

>


@ Box 4
BAWWWWWWW-
_THEY'RE_ BOUNCY AND ROUND TOO! *coughcougholdermaincharacterscoughthiscomicmakessomuchsencecoughcough*

@Tye
Awesome footage. I'm really excited for this game.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 20, 2010)

Can't wait for this games release! *pre-orders* 

@ Tyeforce: I love your Pokemon Black and White sig!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> @ Tyeforce: I love your Pokemon Black and White sig!


Thanks. ^^


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2010)

What are the main character's names?


----------



## Hiro (May 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What are the main character's names?


Black and White x)


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing Nintendo...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are just placeholder names made by fans for the time being due to their official names not being revealed yet. Though, their names will more than likely be "Black" and "White" in the manga. But in the games, they'll most likely be given real names, just like Lucas, Dawn, Ethan, and Lyra.


----------

